# cv companies



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

can anyone recomend any decent cv companies that listen to yours needs instead of churning out the standard cv thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No​sorry i can't and even if i could i wouldn't....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

if you are willing to pay...


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> if you are willing to pay...


nothings free in this life ive paid once and got **** so i dont tend to get burnt twice


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

www.jics.co.uk, i had several lengthy chats on phone, its a bespoke service as its says, was real pleased with result.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> No​sorry i can't and even if i could i wouldn't....


thanks honesty is the policy
check out your igloo thread in canada lol


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

then do you own, must be squillions of free online cv builders/ templates for ms.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> www.jics.co.uk, i had several lengthy chats on phone, its a bespoke service as its says, was real pleased with result.


Oops! This link appears broken.
HTTP 404 - File not found.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> Oops! This link appears broken.
> HTTP 404 - File not found.


lol maybe another victim of the creditmunch


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

are you looking for a new job or just a job in general? i was looking for a new job, but its not a good time at the minute so im just gonna get on with me job ere at the minute cos its not that bad really...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you already have a CV and are using a recruitment agency to find work, most of the time, they will actually rewrite your CV and tailor it to the job that they are putting your CV forward for. 

A CV needs to include your contact details and should clearly identify your skills, experience and qualifications, as a bare minimum. Rather than paying good money, you could use a template and simply fill in the blanks! Importantly, no more than 2-3 pages - any longer, it gets a bit too long and will in all probability be recycled!

I do believe that there was a thread about CV writing a few weeks ago. Might be worth doing a search as there was a recruitment agent who actually gave some good advice about the things to include on your CV to make it stand out from the rest!


----------

